# other fish attacking my frontosa



## jimgreen (Jan 20, 2008)

I started in January with my first aquarium. it is 55 gal. My advice from local fish stores was that most cichlids would coexist if they were introduced at the same size. I have 2 frontosa; 2 brichardis; 2 yellow labs; 2 borleyi; 2 zebras; 3 purple acei; and 2 blue haps. Except for the brichardis, they are all about the same size. (approx 3-4 inches) . I also have about 4 or 5 baby zebras, which came as quite a surprise. Until yesterday everyone got along fine. The zebras are obviously mating again, and the male became very aggressive. The frontosa hung out near his nest. He started attacking them, which was not a problem because they got out of his way. But, then all of the other fish--every one--started attacking the frontosa ( even the little brichardis). I move my rocks around some, and that seemed to help, but I am really worried. They have really been beaten up and have become essentially catatonic. What can i do?


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

my bet: you've got brichardi eggs somewhere in that area. things will cool down once the nest has been robbed, but until then, your 'lfs compatibility advice' is showing it's true worth. your tank is overcrowded, so expect these types of conflicts often. IMHO.


----------



## schrader (Nov 6, 2007)

to be honest with you frontosa belong in a colony with other frontosa.. and your frontosa will need a bigger tank than a 55 as they get quite large.. i would put them in a grow out tank by themself till you get a larger tank..


----------



## sawboy (Sep 18, 2006)

Get the fronts out of there. They are gonna get killed. And I agree with lloyd. There is probably a brichardi nest in there. Brichardi are TRULY fearless and RELENTLESS when it comes to raising and defending their young. Between the Zebra and the Brichardi, your fronts are way outgunned and will be stressed or beaten to death.

And again.....like lloyd said, that LFS doesn't know its arse from its elbow. Stay out of there.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

jimgreen said:


> ...My advice from local fish stores was that most cichlids would coexist if they were introduced at the same size....What can i do?


For starters, I wouldn't seek out their advice anymore.

Sorry to hear that your first tank is off to a rough start. I agree with the advice given... get your fronts out of there. Seeing how you are new to the hobby and this is your first tank, I would suggest you keep things simple and get comfortable with the 100 gallon tank (make your mistakes, learn & have fun). As mentioned, frontosa are a colony/harem fish that generally require long tanks (6-foot minimum). You might want to consider getting rid of the frontosa (for now). You can always add more aquariums down the road as your knowledge, budget and confidence increases.

IMHO,
Russ


----------



## GJx (Mar 13, 2003)

Razzo said:


> jimgreen said:
> 
> 
> > ...My advice from local fish stores was that most cichlids would coexist if they were introduced at the same size....What can i do?
> ...


Gotta agree with the above & I'd make sure that I did that FIRST!

I will also reiterate that your front needs to be kept with other fronts & I'd get "ghim" out of there soon before you end up netting "him" out & flushing him.

I agree with Razzo that the 6 foot tank would be the optimal thing for you just starting out & MIGHT help you in that it could be more forgivng of your mistakes,..(_we've all made some.) _

I think a this point, your problem is just that, space & it might not be totally cured by getting a 6 foot tank, it it has a very good chance of being diffused some.

The front is being attacked now in your 55 & at some point in the future the brichardi might end up as expensive feeders for him.

Have fun.

GJx


----------



## sawboy (Sep 18, 2006)

The Brichardi will kill those Fronts long before they grow enough to turn the tables. Brichardi are relentless and mean as HE#L when it comes to fry defense and spawning set-up!!!


----------



## karatejo (Apr 10, 2003)

Actually I would considor getting rid of all the other fish and just keep the Fronts.....and then get more fronts.......and more fronts.........and oh did I say more fronts lol! Just wait till you see your Fronts swimming in a colony its just so majestic they are such a slow moving docile fish! I used to keep all kinds of cichlids and got fed up of the scrapping. Now I feel much more relaxed when I watch my fish! Instead of worrying bout them all time cas let's face it we all do it. Good luck


----------



## karatejo (Apr 10, 2003)

Actually I would considor getting rid of all the other fish and just keep the Fronts.....and then get more fronts.......and more fronts.........and oh did I say more fronts lol! Just wait till you see your Fronts swimming in a colony its just so majestic they are such a slow moving docile fish! I used to keep all kinds of cichlids and got fed up of the scrapping. Now I feel much more relaxed when I watch my fish! Instead of worrying bout them all time cas let's face it we all do it. Good luck


----------



## jimgreen (Jan 20, 2008)

Thank you all. I think everyone is right. I put a divider in my tank and the frontosa are all alone. They seem better, but still stressed. I guess this is how all you guys got going, so I will be looking for another tank... I have a 3,000 gallon pond in my backyard, but missed my koi in the winter, so thought this would be a cinch, but koi get along with everyone. I thought I could outsmart these little guys. thanks again.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

jimgreen said:


> Thank you all. I think everyone is right. I put a divider in my tank and the frontosa are all alone. They seem better, but still stressed. I guess this is how all you guys got going, so I will be looking for another tank... I have a 3,000 gallon pond in my backyard, but missed my koi in the winter, so thought this would be a cinch, but koi get along with everyone. I thought I could outsmart these little guys. thanks again.


Get as big of a tank as you can afford. 6-foot should be your minimum, 7-foot is sweet :wink:

Good Luck,
Russ


----------



## sawboy (Sep 18, 2006)

Glad to hear you heeded our advice. And yes..........I know I started out making the same mistakes. But mine were different. I knew Fronts were going to be a species tank in my house. My problem was the 125 "community" I set up........SHEESH

It's all good now, but I put trophs in there with everybody else and lost $200 worth of fish in 2 weeks.

And Razzo's right. Get the biggest you can afford. 6' is nice, but 7' is really nice. My 210 is 7'. The future does hold an 8'er though 8)


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

Look online in classifieds for your area. I got my 7 foot by doing a trade with someone who wanted some smaller 75 gallon tanks. I really like the 7 footer, cant say enough good things about it. If you like fish and aquariums in general go big if you have the space !!!!


----------

